# Help! Weird breathing/choking episode...



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, it's actually happened before but I hoped it was a one off. Lily does this thing, I think it's known as reverse sneezing. Anyway, it really freaks me out and I worry she can't breath!!! Will stand on all fours, and just struggle for 10-20 seconds. Is it something to check with the vet?


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

My breeder told me that its because they get too excited, so when it happens to try to rub their neck/throat gently and try to calm them down any way you can. Dia hasn't done it yet, but my sister's chi does whenever i come to visit for some reason.. he gets really excited b/c im his favorite 

but yes, it does happen sometimes and it is scary but try to do what i suggested and otherwise they will be ok in a couple seconds.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro does that alot, and when he starts to do that, I give him a spoonful of honey. When he starts licking it, that makes him swallow which stops the reverse sneezing, and he's okay then. Plus the honey coats his throat, so he doesn't do it for a long time after!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly does that nearly every day when her daddy comes home from work. I always pick her up and rub her throat and it stops. It is very scary though!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I touch my guys noses when they do it, this makes them lick the nose and it usually stops. Sometimes I have to touch the nose a couple times but it works


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Taz does it alot to. I rub his throat under his chin and it helps


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

I was wondering what this was LOL. Kujo just recently started this when he gets really excited. I will try rubbying his throat. My husband thinks he has a hairball :roll:.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

reverse sneezing is common in the breed, especially in apple headed chis, the muzzle is sooo narrow and tiny and the soft palet tends to dry out when excited this causes the honking sound that is reverse sneezing.

the way to stop it is to simply make them breath in through the mouth or swallow. rubbing the throat helps most, or simply cover the nose for a second, this forces a quick inward breath that usually stops it within the first couple tries. 

i would have the vet check her trechea...this breed is prone to collapsing treachea which can also cause reverse sneezing, however if the vet says her trechea is fine, its nothing to realy worry about.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is what I read in chihuahua connection

A number of Chihuahua owners find that their dogs are gagging or coughing. This often turns out to be "reverse sneezing," a phenomenon related to problems with the soft palate or a collapsed trachea. Take your Chihuahua to a vet right away if these symptoms develop

Lori


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am suprised it says take them to the vet if these symptoms occur? Every Chi I know does this, LOL! My vet says it is common in the breed


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

My vet said it wasn't anything to be worried about, either. Our w\two stinkers have an episode about once a week each. In fact, Sasha did this morning. We usually just distract them or pick them up, talking soothingly and they stop right away. If yours does it a LOT then I'd call your vet.

Here is a video I found on Youtube... is this what yours does?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGnlP2TAqP4


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Boop does that when she greets her special people and sometimes with me. I call it getting all choked up with emotion. She's more deer than apple headed.


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

in reply to the video - yeah she does stand like that trying to catch her breath almost.

Anyway, Lily is being spayed in ONE WEEK!! So Im sure the vet will have a good look at her throat when they intubate her.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I am suprised it says take them to the vet if these symptoms occur? Every Chi I know does this, LOL! My vet says it is common in the breed


My girls have never done this at all, but maybe it is when they get older.

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh....that's aweful, it sounds like it's gasping for air! Nope..mine have never done this.

LOri



ChiFan said:


> My vet said it wasn't anything to be worried about, either. Our w\two stinkers have an episode about once a week each. In fact, Sasha did this morning. We usually just distract them or pick them up, talking soothingly and they stop right away. If yours does it a LOT then I'd call your vet.
> 
> Here is a video I found on Youtube... is this what yours does?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGnlP2TAqP4


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly doesn't make the honking noise like the dog in the video -- more of just a gasping. Like Yoshismom, I've always heard it was just normal. Holly didn't start doing it until she about a year old, and it only happens when she's really excited.


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

My friends Chi Bently does it and her vet told her to kinda itch/rub his nose then he lets out this sneeze and hes all good. But if she doesn't do that then he struggles for a bit! My Mastiff does it and i really rub her nose, kind of in circles then she stops!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Lillie does it whenever I come home from school/work. They get really excited.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think mine do it out of excitement as well. Yoshi didnt do it until he was older and I think Chibi has done it twice and it started about a month ago and he just turned 10 months.


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

Yup, all 3 of mine do it every once in a while...especially my little black Chloe who's the smallest one. I block her nostrils briefly so that she's forced to breath through her mouth and that stops it rather quickly.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson does this too, I rub his throat and he normally stops


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Kujo sounds just like the dog on the video! He has that honking noise.It is usually when him and RubyLee are playing, I think he gets all worked up :lol: she's a rough little girl! RubyLee hasn't done this yet, I'll have to watch out for her.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

You can put 2 fingers over the nose so they can not breath for 4 seconds it makes the gulp and it should clear, it relaxes the flap at the back of the throut.


----------



## teesebaker (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I have 4 Chihuahua"s. Teese (Father 3yrs) Paris(Mother 2yrs) Pee Wee (Son 7mths, Little brindle boy) and a Little Girl 14mths called China-Girl. Only my boys do this breathing thing. Teese can even do it on purpose just to be noticed when people come he loves and wants to keep the attention on himself. Like "STAY FOCUSED" on me.lol
Pee Wee has justed started sometimes when excited. I just give him a cuddle to calm him. Must admit its quite scary and Pee Wee seems scared himself when it happens to him. But none of the girls do it though.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

On occasion Bella and Lina do this when they're excited. I pick them up to calm them down, and gently rub their throats, which stops the honking.


----------



## ria (May 22, 2007)

Georgie does it aswell I just pick him up and he stops if it takes longer I rub his throat.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yep, Luna does this, too- every once in a while when she gets too excited. It just about scared me to death when she first did it. :shock: Hers is more gasping than honking, though... I just rub her throat and try to calm her down. It usually stops within a minute. *sigh* The things we go through as chi mommies and dads!! :lol:


----------

